# Looking for Full ATX Tower



## firedrow (Apr 22, 2005)

I am looking to find the *biggest, plainest* full tower ATX case I can. While I am staying at my dorm for the summer doing classes and internships I want to work on modding a case. I've done Mid-towers, now I want to find a huge ATX case to work on. The plainer the better. I have plans for windows, redoing the sliding door, etc.

Does anyone know where I can find such a case? The less plastic the better. Since most of the time plastic will be on there anyways, I would prefer only the front panel be plastic. But if someone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.

FireDrow


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Go to www.newegg.com, click on:
Cases
Specify "Full Tower" under search criteria

That search turned up 57 candidates - not all what your looking for but i am sure a few fit what your looking for.

I think this ones great:

http://www2.newegg.com/OldVersion/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-125-469&depa=1


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

i recommend this one from antec, pretty new design and it would be a good case to mod:

http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129159


----------



## firedrow (Apr 22, 2005)

yes, both are nice cases. But I'm looking for something plainer. Right now my favorite idea I have for the side door is to put small pneumatic cylinders (like those used for truck toppers) to lift the door up and out. So a hinged door with a handle has a bit more work to it. I have found a couple cases, but I am still looking.

Here is an example of what I am looking at.

http://www.chassisdepot.com/img/case1-1.jpg

The above mentioned is much more than I am looking to pay, but something very plain with little plastic.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

This ones similar - and damn look at that price. Cheaper than taking your girlfriend to dinner at dennys. :wink: 

http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811180024


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Probably your best bet would be a Lian Li.
Either silver:
http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112049
or black
http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811112050

Full tower, plain looking and metal construction.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

that black one there is sweet!


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Somehow i think they are way above of what he had in mind - pricewise....


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

hahah i think so too .. i thought he wanted a cheap crap case that he will turn into a masterpiece .. but turning a nice case into a better one works too i guess


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It's hard to find a good metal case for cheap. All the metal cases I have come across for cheap use very thin metal that will dent as soon as you place your coffee cup on them.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i get old full tower cases all the time from my dads work and just use them. Find some computer store that have old computers :sayyes: and i bet you want some grey old box that weighs way too much but got like 10 drivebays 10hdd bays and 4 floppy bays. yes those are tight i must say. but yeah find an old local comp store and they prolly got it. www.pricewatch.com might turn some out too or just check on ebay.

PS:the idea with the doors sounds tight but ull need massive power
get dual 500wats otherwise ur gona go crappage with that pneumatics. ull need a compressor for the rams and also some switches so heads up. i work on robots and we use them there all the time. it uses alot off space


----------

